# Cheap JIN stirrups??



## little_flea (25 June 2013)

Anyone else spotted these on eBay? Are they fake? Normally JIN stirrups are £100 more than this, so its got to be too good to be true, right? I don't necessarily care if they are "fake" but obviously wouldn't want anything that breaks...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JIN-STIRR...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item1c2ebf6043

Thoughts?


----------



## ester (25 June 2013)

hmm, I have a pair of amidales which are 'fake' sprengers so I think they are remade rather than the originals if that makese sense. (hence why they say about the casting/colouring process etc...)


----------



## vam (25 June 2013)

Not sure, there is something about the colours that doesnt look right, they dont look metalic enough if you know what i mean. I guess for that money they are worth a go but i wouldnt personally.


----------



## little_flea (25 June 2013)

ester said:



			hmm, I have a pair of amidales which are 'fake' sprengers so I think they are remade rather than the originals if that makese sense. (hence why they say about the casting/colouring process etc...)
		
Click to expand...

I see! So they make their own versions of brand stirrups? Not very clear that they are not the original as called by the same name! TBH more worried about quality/safety though.


----------



## ester (25 June 2013)

yup essentially.

like these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FOUR-WAY-...Horse_Wear_Equipment&var=&hash=item19dbda1514


----------



## elliefiz (25 June 2013)

they are fakes that come from China. Im sure i saw a post somewhere warning about these. The metal is supposedly very brittle hence prone to breaking which i would find terrifying, especially over the hieght of fences you take on


----------



## little_flea (25 June 2013)

Wowzers, thanks guys! With my dodgy lower leg position the last thing I need is a brittle stirrup! Gosh, how scary. :0


----------



## amage (25 June 2013)

They are actually a different shape to JIN stirrups and colours nowhere near the same. At first glance they look alike but they're actually quite different. I'm still on the fence about JINs...can't decide if I like mine or not


----------



## little_flea (25 June 2013)

amage said:



			They are actually a different shape to JIN stirrups and colours nowhere near the same. At first glance they look alike but they're actually quite different. I'm still on the fence about JINs...can't decide if I like mine or not
		
Click to expand...

Really? What don't you like? I have a pair of cheapish aluminium/cheese grater ones from a Swedish brand at the moment but they are beginning to look a bit tatty so would like new ones. Trying to decide between Equipe and JIN. And if it is ridiculous to spend £££ on stirrups for someone like me who isn't competing at a very high level. I DO have a less than Meredith-like lower leg though so anything that could help, right...?


----------



## Nicnac (25 June 2013)

Kerilli wrote about these stirrups a few months ago (the fake ones).  Some horrendous accidents were quoted.  I'm sure if you search you'll find it.

The BSJA website sometimes has good 2nd hand stuff for sale and it's kosher


----------



## KatB (25 June 2013)

I've got the equipe floater stirrups which are well worth the money. Unfortunately someone else will be making the most of them soon, but I do love them!


----------



## flyingfeet (25 June 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Kerilli wrote about these stirrups a few months ago (the fake ones).  Some horrendous accidents were quoted.  I'm sure if you search you'll find it.
		
Click to expand...

That thread was about plastic, and it wasn't the "fake" ones, even expensive brands have broken

I have a pair of these cheaper ones, I used when travelling abroad and flying with them and I swapped from expensive plastic ones to these for safety!!

They are strong, and I wouldn't class them as brittle at all - I think perhaps people are confusing aluminium with plastic

Some of the comments do make me laugh  - people should be aware Sprenger is made in China??? Origin is irrelevant to quality


----------



## amage (25 June 2013)

little_flea said:



			Really? What don't you like? I have a pair of cheapish aluminium/cheese grater ones from a Swedish brand at the moment but they are beginning to look a bit tatty so would like new ones. Trying to decide between Equipe and JIN. And if it is ridiculous to spend £££ on stirrups for someone like me who isn't competing at a very high level. I DO have a less than Meredith-like lower leg though so anything that could help, right...? 

Click to expand...

I can't quite put my finger on what I don't like. They don't grip as well as the Prestige cheese grater treads. Have actually just swapped my Prestige ones back onto my saddle from the JINs and if I find them better will sell the JINs.


----------



## flyingfeet (25 June 2013)

Amidale sitrrups with diamante (because they were £5 cheaper!!) in action


----------



## blood_magik (25 June 2013)

I spent £££ on sprengers and Whitaker flexi irons and I don't jump at a high level 

the Whitaker irons have a cheese grater tread if that's what you're looking for - I can't tell the difference between them and my sprengers and they were about £45 cheaper


----------



## ester (25 June 2013)

I'm a bit on the fence, I don't believe that stirrups have to be quite as expensive as sprengers to be safe  and that someone else must be able to make something similar and safe cheaper (and quite frankly I cannot afford them!)

fab pic flying feet


----------



## avthechav (14 February 2014)

....flying feet are your armidale stirrups still going strong?


----------



## lucemoose (14 February 2014)

I bring in and distribute amidale products into nz and I really rate them.


----------



## EmmaB (14 February 2014)

I've had the cheap amidale ones for a few weeks now, so far so good! Really nice to ride in, yes the colours aren't as metallic but the grip is really good, I wasn't going to pay over £100 for stirrups!


----------



## KarlyHT (14 February 2014)

I have the cheap jins off eBay and really like them. They are aluminium and cast as one piece so can't see how they would break. They feel very sturdy! I lose my stirrups less in them as I found my sprengers were very heavy. Hope that helps!


----------



## nikkimariet (14 February 2014)

The cheap Jins off ebay are definitely fake. They look nothing like mine.

Worth the price tag for the comfort of safety. 

(and they really help my lower leg position).


----------



## montanna (14 February 2014)

I bought the amidale ones and was shocked by how heavy they are!! Heavier than my regular Kieffer stirrups!


----------



## Billy the kid (14 February 2014)

They look different from the ones that are known the be the 'real' ones. So possibly fake. 

Personally think they are hideous, but each to their own.


----------



## avthechav (14 February 2014)

lucemoose said:



			I bring in and distribute amidale products into nz and I really rate them.
		
Click to expand...




EmmaB said:



			I've had the cheap amidale ones for a few weeks now, so far so good! Really nice to ride in, yes the colours aren't as metallic but the grip is really good, I wasn't going to pay over £100 for stirrups!
		
Click to expand...




KarlyHT said:



			I have the cheap jins off eBay and really like them. They are aluminium and cast as one piece so can't see how they would break. They feel very sturdy! I lose my stirrups less in them as I found my sprengers were very heavy. Hope that helps!
		
Click to expand...

Fab thanks all, I just can't quite bring myself to part with that amount of money for the real thing if you can get near for less 



nikkimariet said:



			The cheap Jins off ebay are definitely fake. They look nothing like mine.

Worth the price tag for the comfort of safety. 

(and they really help my lower leg position).
		
Click to expand...

Nm, to be fair my lower leg needs all the help it can get....and I know that some things are worth not compromising on but I just can't quite bear to spend £100 + on a pair of stirrups......maybe I should have married a lottery winner rather than a stingy non horsey accountant ;-)



montanna said:



			I bought the amidale ones and was shocked by how heavy they are!! Heavier than my regular Kieffer stirrups!
		
Click to expand...




Billy the kid said:



			They look different from the ones that are known the be the 'real' ones. So possibly fake. 

Personally think they are hideous, but each to their own.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks both, and btk- since joining Bs my opinion of what is pretty and what is hideous has changed dramatically :-D.  I used to only wear things that would be allowed on a hunting field however I have decided that life is too short and if I want blue stirrups then sucks to all who don't like them :-D! Also as my horses appear to be in a cycle of lameness it seems unlikely that they will get a proper outing for the foreseeable and hence I may as well cheer myself up! What colours has everyone got (real jins or fake) and pictures?


----------



## Billy the kid (14 February 2014)

its not even the colours, just the look of them i dont like.

Good for you with your 'sucks to all who dont like them' attitude! ha ha Like you say, lifes too short.


----------



## avthechav (14 February 2014)

I even have a Whitaker soft shell chavjacket for BS and haven't plaited for dressage all winter.....I prob would be drummed out of the hunting field for crimes against tradition these days :-D!


----------



## Billy the kid (14 February 2014)

avthechav said:



			I even have a Whitaker soft shell chavjacket for BS and haven't plaited for dressage all winter.....I prob would be drummed out of the hunting field for crimes against tradition these days :-D!
		
Click to expand...

i actually have a chav jw jumping jacket too!


----------



## avthechav (14 February 2014)

Billy the kid said:



			i actually have a chav jw jumping jacket too!

Click to expand...

When I get my bright blue stirrups I will pm you a picture, I'm sure that you will be so jealous you too will become fully chavved up, your part way there already..... What's your level of sheepskin?


----------



## Billy the kid (14 February 2014)

avthechav said:



			When I get my bright blue stirrups I will pm you a picture, I'm sure that you will be so jealous you too will become fully chavved up, your part way there already..... What's your level of sheepskin?
		
Click to expand...

ha ha dont know like, im normally a black and white person. I do have a little bit of 'fluff' as i call it, but its a grey sheepskin half pad not white (which makes it ok in my book!) Funny, one of my friends is always trying to get more 'fluff' on billy!


----------



## dieseldog (14 February 2014)

I really want blue stirrups.

I am getting confused though, should stirrups be light or heavy and what are the advantages of both?  Cheesegrater - do they make a difference?

Thanks!


----------



## KarlyHT (14 February 2014)

Hi diesel dog, I used to ride in sprengers with the cheese grate inserts and I loved them but I found if I lost my stirrup for any reason then as they are heavy they sometimes swung away from my foot and had a mind of their own. I thought I would try to jins but as my sprengers were £160 with inserts I thought I would try the fake ones to give me some idea as I may have hated them instantly but I like them! I feel more secure in them and have not lost my stirrups at all since riding in them.


----------



## avthechav (14 February 2014)

dieseldog said:



			I really want blue stirrups.

I am getting confused though, should stirrups be light or heavy and what are the advantages of both?  Cheesegrater - do they make a difference?

Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Good point, maybe I should be focusing on this rather than the colour hahahaha, I like the look of the grippy bit on the jins, NM why do you think they increase the stability of your lower leg?


----------



## montanna (14 February 2014)

I don't find the Amidale any more grippy than my normal Kieffers with normal rubber stirrup tread, less grippy if I had to choose. My amidales aren't 'spiky' at all like I thought they would be, the bumps on the tread are rounded off so quite slippy when wet..

They are really quite heavy and bulky. I was quite disappointed by how heavy they are to be honest, as I thought the whole point was that they were supposed to be light.

I do really like the look of them but that's about it I'm afraid - I would like them a lot more if they were lightweight, as that is why I bought them!


----------



## nikkimariet (14 February 2014)

They're so light and the tread is grippy, I don't feel like I'm constantly fighting to keep my foot in place.

I have dodgy hips (dodgy everything really) and do find these place less strain on them.

Oh, and I LOVE the way they look!!!

RE: the price,  how often do you buy stirrup irons?!


----------



## avthechav (14 February 2014)

Well it sounds like maybe I just need them? Next question, where did u get yours from nm?


----------



## dieseldog (14 February 2014)

I saw a pair of Prestige Blue stirrups - and they were super light.  So light is better for your position?


----------



## nikkimariet (14 February 2014)

Got them from horse health 

PS has found that lighter stirrups (her GOLDGOLDGOLD equipe ones) with a wide grippy tread have helped her lower leg too, so there is maybe theory behind that idea.


----------



## EmmaB (15 February 2014)

What colours has everyone got (real jins or fake) and pictures?
		
Click to expand...

I've got the red! Was between blue and red for me and they both looked nice, and I'm happy with the colour, I'll get a pic I I remember!


----------



## avthechav (15 February 2014)

Oh yes Emma please do!


----------



## KarlyHT (15 February 2014)

I only have the boring black ones!!

http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums...2-0025-494F-A1FC-4EF5767AABFC_zpsbjo2gb3l.png

http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums...C-1B11-44DA-873E-ED8088C6E9B7_zpszqdwjwhb.png


----------



## avthechav (15 February 2014)

Oooohhhhhh lovely karly. Right I have ordered the shiny blingy silver ones. If in fact they are amazing and do make me suddenly able to go four star I might see if I can wangle an amazing blue pair for my jumping saddle for my birthday .... I needed them, it was essential.....


----------



## KarlyHT (15 February 2014)

Brilliant! Ha!


----------

